# ~Sonic the Hedgehog Fan Club~



## Hyozanryu (Jan 19, 2010)

This is a club for Sonic the Hedgehog fans of all realms of fandom, be it video gamers, anime lovers, or fanfiction writers. 
Notices:
- Fan characters are allowed here (otherwise I'd be a hypocrite.)
- Respect one another's characters/artworks. Constructive criticism is allowed however.
- Don't post whole fics here or giant artworks. A few sentence or a small pic is fine, but for larger things, post a link.
- I highly encourage the posting of glitch videos. ;)

Member List:
Phoenix_The_Cat


----------

